# Utah Boulder Mountain Bear Hunt Video



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

Taylor Call won a spring Boulder Mountain Bear tag up at the Western Conservation and Hunting Expo this year, he contacted me to tag along and film his hunt and decided to use Wade Hollerman of Pine Valley Outfitters as his houndsman.

Check out our hunt, I think you will enjoy: http://www.i-videowildlife.com/our-obsessions/let-em-loose-utah-boulder-mountain-bear-hunt

Thanks for watching
Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildflife.com


----------

